# HGH questions



## Mamacatfan (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi all,
I was given a suggestion to post here. I'm 47, a woman, and was in great shape, mostly, till I had a medical problem that wasted a lot of muscle. I want to try HGH, because it can help build that back up as I work out. Right now, while I have good for,m I have no exercise tolerance because I have too little muscle. It could also help with osteoporosis. I want to find a good source. A site that I found online claims to have 99% pure hgh. Price is good too. I have ordered and started using it today. The site is xxxxxxxxxx]. I was wondering if anyone had ordered from him. If he's a fraud, where can I get a better product?
Thanks!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 24, 2013)

No source checks please

Edit* after speaking with DF and Popeye pointing it out, source checks are fine but you still CANNOT post links which is why I edited the post in the first place. I apologize for the confusion I have caused.


----------



## Mamacatfan (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok, I'm not sure how to find this out...can you make some suggestions?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mamacatfan said:


> Ok, I'm not sure how to find this out...can you make some suggestions?



I've personally never used HGH nor have I looked around for it so I don't have much to offer in this regard. I do have to enforce the rules of the forum (this is not a source board) though and that's why I edited your post.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 24, 2013)

Have you looked into your pcp first? Hormone replacement therapy. My sister-in- law is and she's loving it!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mamacatfan said:


> Ok, I'm not sure how to find this out...can you make some suggestions?



I can tell you what your first mistake was. Impulsive shopping. You bought and started using before coming to us and doing research. It would have gone much differently if you had even just used the "Search" feature that most forums have. We have one and there is a bunch of info on gh.
You would have researched the differebt HG/Pharm grade gh as well as the many Chinese generics that are out there. 
After checking out the different brands of gh you would've gotten to know some of us and us you. You would've discovered that there are really only 2 legit sources of Chinese generics. That is, the only consistent and authorized distributors of Riptropins.
There are a couple of legit suppliers of Pharm gh such as serostim around the boards. The deal with those guys is that they aren't gonna see a post make by a new member looking for gh and get excited and pm the member cuz he or she is looking to dump sexy serostim on a new member that nobody knows. They want to be safe. They want the member to maybe give a reference or 2 to make them feel safe in talking with the member.
The folks that WILL pm a new member(we also call them "Fish") are unscrupulous  members looking to steal your money. GH is the most scammed item as far as online BB'ing forum go. If there was nothing to it except getting your money up then everyone would have a legit gh source. They do not. 
My money is riding on that you got ripped off and that you're inj water. Hopefully sterile and harmless water. Don't feel too badly. It happens. Just don't let them get you again. Good luck.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 24, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> No source checks please



For the record, I don't particularly care for this section, but, just about every thread in the Uncensored forum mentions sources and asks opinions...Isn't that what the Uncensored section is...as long as there are no links or a member is trying to find a source?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 24, 2013)

Popeye said:


> For the record, I don't particularly care for this section, but, just about every thread in the Uncensored forum mentions sources and asks opinions...Isn't that what the Uncensored section is...as long as there are no links or a member is trying to find a source?



Your correct, remember I got on one scammers ass for telling people to PM him for his latest sales.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 25, 2013)

Popeye said:


> For the record, I don't particularly care for this section, but, just about every thread in the Uncensored forum mentions sources and asks opinions...Isn't that what the Uncensored section is...as long as there are no links or a member is trying to find a source?



You're right Popeye. I should edit my post. I edited her post bc she posted a link. According to DF links are still a no no even in here. Thanks for the correction brother.


----------

